# Camshaft opinions??



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all, this will be my first post. I am now the happy owner of an awesome 2005 LS2, 6 Speed Goat. I've been saving for this car for a long time and its finally paid off!! 

Anyhow mods so far are a K&N CAI, and a short throw. Next mod is gonna be a 2.5 in Spintech Pro Street Exhaust system with 3 in' tips.

After the new breaks in and I become more than comfortable with how the car drives I am looking into installing an aftermarket camshaft/cam kit. One I was very intersted in was the 228R by Texas Speed Performance with either a 112 or 114 LSA. Anyone have this same cam or same specs? I was looking for feedback on how each LSA effected the cars performance. Also any other cams recommended by other Goat owners? I don't mind going a bit bigger my concern is how it effects the car as a daily driver and fuel economy. And of course RWHP/ Torque gains. All feedback appreciated thanks!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Why did you post this in the Interior Discussions?


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

oops!


----------

